# TOTW vs. Blue Wilderness?



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

I was set on feeding Blue Wilderness... then they changed the formula! D:

I was checking DogFoodAnalysis, and only the Blue Wilderness Salmon formula is a six star dog food? Why is that? (There's no reviews written yet). 

TOTW is a six star dog food, though.... 

I just want your guys' opinions. Haha. I know I shouldn't go off of DFA like that, but if Blue is changing the formula and lowering the quality...?


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

Both are decent grain free foods. Dogfoodanalysis pretty much gives every grain free foods 6 stars, so that's probably why it's there, but with no explanation.

Isn't TOTW a diamond product? I'm not a big diamond fan, but it's not the worst you can do.

Blue Buffalo is pretty respected around here, but i've never fed it. Is there any reason why you specifically want the salmon formula? 

If i were given a choice of TOTW and BB wilderness to try, i'd definitely choose BB first.


----------



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

The salmon formula is the only Blue Wilderness that has six stars on DFA, but the duck and chicken have five stars. I was wondering why that was, but I dunno. :/


----------



## roxy84 (Jun 23, 2007)

the Blue Wilderness has a feature i dont care for:

the Salmon recipe would appear to be more menhaden fish meal and chicken meal than salmon

the Duck recipe appears to be more chicken meal than duck

and or course the chicken formula is mostly chicken meal.

Much like Merricks Before Grain, chicken meal is either the main protein source or one of the primary sources (in the case of the salmon formula)

as far as dog food analysis, they are not exactly scientifically breaking down the actual meat content of the foods and sometimes appear to arbitrarily place foods in in a different category than foods that are virtually identical on paper.

its not exactly the dog food bible, but it is a moderately useful tool...i wouldnt get too caught up in the 5 vs 6 stars.

personally, i avoid diamond manufactured products. id lean toward the BB Wilderness, but a dog better be ok with chicken or none of those will work (and i think it makes them a poorer choice for rotating with each other).


----------



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

It just kind of caught me off guard that the salmon is a six star and the others are five star. :/


----------



## roxy84 (Jun 23, 2007)

Konotashi said:


> It just kind of caught me off guard that the salmon is a six star and the others are five star. :/


 
in a word...meaningless.


----------



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

roxy84 said:


> in a word...meaningless.


Haha, figured as much.


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

Can I ask why so many people deter away from diamond made products and TOTW? 

I've been feeding TOTW with no problems and wouldn't have it any other way...


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

I believe, and don't hold me to it because I'm not 100% sure, but I think it's because diamond was involved with quite a few recalls in the past.


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

Mmm. I see.


----------



## onyxboy (Jun 6, 2010)

My onyx loves BB Wilderness. I give them a 10 star rating!


----------



## GSDSunshine (Sep 7, 2009)

Something I realised when looking at grain-free kibble is that I could buy Acana for less money than Wilderness.... have to run into work but when I return, I will break down the cost per meal, and cost per Calorie.


----------

